# Few Questions



## rui_freitas (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi, like the title of the thread says, I have a few questions about Dubai.

1- What's a Visa?
2- Is there Social Security in Dubai?, I don't know if this is the correct expression. Let me tell you what I think this is...Is the amount of money that you give for the government monthly, and when you are old they give it back also monthly...the Retirement. 
3- Which are the oportunities for a Portuguese Lawyer in Dubai? Will i'm getting a decent well paid job?

Thanks!
If someone wants to talk to me by email, here it is: rui_freitas_spcAThotmailDOTcom, I would love to talk to someone who lives in Dubai, to trade informations!


----------



## rui_freitas (Aug 20, 2008)

I forgot to asking this: Will I survive with just the English Language, on the daily life (I don't speak Arab)?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

1. A visa is a legal document issued by the immigration office in Dubai. An employment visa will allow you to enter the UAE for the purpose of taking up employment. A residence visa allows you to legally live and work in the UAE and the visit visa, I would say is self explanatory.

2. There is no tax system in Dubai. Everything that you earn goes directly into your pocket. However, there are certain countries, like USA, that require their citizens to pay taxes on earnings over a set amount regardless of where the money is earned. A pension would be yours to sort out if you want to be comfy in old age. As far I am aware though, expat pensions do not exist in the UAE though I read somewhere that the government is 'entertaining' the idea. I personally would not invest in a UAE pension though. To compensate for the lask of a pension, you are paid a gratuity at the end of service, which is calculated based on your length of service. You need to have worked for a min of 1 year before you qualify though.

3. There are loads of employment opportnities in Dubai and some of the major law firms have branches here. It is for you to do the research and see whether you can find employment and if it will be worthwhile.

4. 80% of the UAE's population are expats. You will be just fine with English. A lot of expats do not speak arabic either. saying that, there is nothing stopping you from learning and I'm sure the Emiratis will appreciate your efforts.


----------



## rui_freitas (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Maz25!

So what happens to Emiratis with no pension? They work till they die? And how about the expat people that works over there? They just save their money to spend it when they'll be old? It's a bit confusing....

Thanks again!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

This is a good question, my contract says that I can carry on working indefinitely as long as I am still capable of doing the job - though not planning on working til I actually do kick the bucket at my desk.  I am extremely wary about investing in any pension to be honest as there has been much controversy in the UK about them, with the government only recently stepping in to say from now on they will honour 90% of your pension if things all go wrong. I don't think that there is such legislation in the UAE?? I'm sticking with a pension scheme in my own country where I know what is what then when I make a decision about where I am finally going to stay I will commute it to a local source or draw it from back in the UK. 

I'm not to familiar with how the Portuguese (or Brazilian??) system works so don't know what would be best for your situation. All I know is I am going to stick to what I know 

HTH

Just out of interest what are other expats doing for pensions? UK expats especially?


----------



## rui_freitas (Aug 20, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> This is a good question, my contract says that I can carry on working indefinitely as long as I am still capable of doing the job - though not planning on working til I actually do kick the bucket at my desk.  I am extremely wary about investing in any pension to be honest as there has been much controversy in the UK about them, with the government only recently stepping in to say from now on they will honour 90% of your pension if things all go wrong. I don't think that there is such legislation in the UAE?? I'm sticking with a pension scheme in my own country where I know what is what then when I make a decision about where I am finally going to stay I will commute it to a local source or draw it from back in the UK.
> 
> I'm not to familiar with how the Portuguese (or Brazilian??) system works so don't know what would be best for your situation. All I know is I am going to stick to what I know
> 
> ...



I think the pension system it's exactly the same, here in Portugal and there in the UK.
Yeah, I also wanna know what other expats are doing about their pensions


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

rui_freitas said:


> Thanks Maz25!
> 
> So what happens to Emiratis with no pension? They work till they die? And how about the expat people that works over there? They just save their money to spend it when they'll be old? It's a bit confusing....
> 
> Thanks again!


The UAE government takes care of the Emiratis in old age. The retirement age is 60. I'm not sure whether there is the option to carry on working like in Europe but in any case, this would not apply to expats. As an expat, the gratuity that you receive at the end of service is your compensation for not having a pension. Personally, I would not invest any of my money in a UAE pension fund, though saying that, there is no pension fund for expats at the mo. If you were ever to have problems with immigration, in all likelihood your money would be stuck in the UAE and that would be the last you see of it! It is up to you whether you blow all your gratuity or invest it in a pension fund in your country. The whole idea of moving to the UAE though is to make more money and the fact that you can save a lot more than you would normally be able to in your home country. You should be able to plan for old age quite easily but a lot will depend on your lifestyle. If you plan carefully, you can return home a very rich man but obviously if you decide to live the millionaire lifestyle, I guess you will return home a pauper!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> This is a good question, my contract says that I can carry on working indefinitely as long as I am still capable of doing the job - though not planning on working til I actually do kick the bucket at my desk.


Kicking the bucket at your desk!!!You're likely to die of heatstroke!!!

My contract does not even specify the date when I will meet my maker!!! I guess I can work until kick the bucket as well!! I did have anothet offer that had a retirement age of 60!


----------



## rui_freitas (Aug 20, 2008)

THanks a lot maz25! You eliminated my doubts! And how much is the prize that they give you on the end of your services?

P.S - I still want the e-mail of someone that lives in Dubai, to trade informations!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

rui_freitas said:


> THanks a lot maz25! You eliminated my doubts! And how much is the prize that they give you on the end of your services?
> 
> P.S - I still want the e-mail of someone that lives in Dubai, to trade informations!



21 days basic salary for each year of service completed for the first five years rising to 30 days basic salary for each year of service completed thereafter. Your gratuity can however not exceed more than 2 years' basic salary! I have not moved to Dubai yet - supposed to be next Friday, provided the visa comes through. You can PM me if you like.

I would recommend that you invest in a copy of Dubai Explorer. It contains information about just about everything that you would like to know about Dubai!


----------



## rui_freitas (Aug 20, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> 21 days basic salary for each year of service completed for the first five years rising to 30 days basic salary for each year of service completed thereafter. Your gratuity can however not exceed more than 2 years' basic salary! I have not moved to Dubai yet - supposed to be next Friday, provided the visa comes through. You can PM me if you like.
> 
> I would recommend that you invest in a copy of Dubai Explorer. It contains information about just about everything that you would like to know about Dubai!


I can't find that book anywhere! I've been looking in websites, and they haven't. There just one in Amazon, but is very pricey. But I'm still searching....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

rui_freitas said:


> I can't find that book anywhere! I've been looking in websites, and they haven't. There just one in Amazon, but is very pricey. But I'm still searching....


You can get a copy of Dubai Explorer from all good bookshops. Alternatively, as yu have said, you can also get it from Amazon. The book retails at around €21. It is a bit pricey for a book but it is also very useful and as you will find out, it will soon become your bible!

The book can also be purchased via the Explorer Publishing website: Dubai Explorer | Explorer Publishing


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A copy of Dubai Explorer is worth every penny! Everyone should have a copy.


What do expats do for pensions? Well, pensions are simply one form of retirement planning, so any expats with sense will be savings for their future. A range of vehicles are avialble, although no expat pensions as such, no matter what anyone tells you. Any plan called a 'pension' for UAE residents is simply a savings plan.

Proper advice should be taken, from someone qualified and experienced in both investments generally, the expat market and future tax liabilites (on returning to home countries). (PM me if you want any info.)

UK expats can continue making National Insurance contributions, on a voluntary basis, in order to build up entitlement to UK State Pension. Worth doing if you plan to return to the UK eventually


-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Kicking the bucket at your desk!!!You're likely to die of heatstroke!!!


I'm not sure about that. Whenever I work anywhere in the Middle East, I always end up with a desk right under the AC and end up having to wear a jumper because I'm cold!! Get some funny looks off people wondering why I'm all wrapped up in the height of summer


----------

